# Horse paintings



## CaPrIoLe (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi everybody!
I`m new here. Because horses are my job and painting is my hobby, I love painting horses. Here a few examples. You can view more at my site www.paardenschilderingen.nl


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

OH I LOVE THE COLOR!!! Its so vibrant and just keeps the eye dancing across the canvas.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

it is so eye catchings.

Love your work.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

I love them. There's a lot of motion in them.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Brilliant work! I love the color scheme in the second one. Very elegant and eye-catching.  Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Those are fickin awsome!!!!


----------



## CaPrIoLe (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for those reactions!


----------



## Equinspire (Feb 28, 2009)

I love the one with the two horses, that's just magical!! I also love the blues in the painting of Anky and Salinero. Beautiful work!


----------

